# retour chez les bleus !



## ficelle (14 Novembre 2005)

nan, je ne veux pas parler d'anelka ! 

mais je viens de me rendre compte que j'etait redevenu un bleu,
bannissable à souhait par les malades de l'autre bar, celui des bas fonds...

une tournée pour tout le monde !


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Novembre 2005)

et en plus tu tends le bâton...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Ouais mais lui, il ne risque rien. Ou pas grand'chose en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

il t'arrive quoi ficelle ?  

et puis le bleu il te va mieux , il s'accorde a tes yeux  !!!


----------



## ficelle (14 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais lui, il ne risque rien. Ou pas grand'chose en tout cas.



oui, j'en sais trop !


----------



## ficelle (14 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> et puis le bleu il te va mieux , il s'accorde a tes yeux  !!!



merci,

et sache que cette dinde violacée te sied à merveille


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Novembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais je viens de me rendre compte que j'etait redevenu un bleu



Ils t'avaient pas prévenus ?


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> nan, je ne veux pas parler d'anelka !
> 
> mais je viens de me rendre compte que j'etait redevenu un bleu,
> bannissable à souhait par les malades de l'autre bar, celui des bas fonds...
> ...



Ça te rend pas vert quand même ?! 




Robertav, oui, les yeux...


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> bannissable à souhait par les malades de l'autre bar, celui des bas fonds...


:love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2005)

Mon âme au diable pour consulter ce thread!!!:love:


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mon âme au diable pour consulter ce thread!!!:love:



Notre tableau noir ??
Attends, je regarde. Hmm, voyons ,Patoch, cité p. 18, 43-46, 183, 197, 261. Pas mal.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2005)

Mon âme au diable, plus une couille, plus le collier de griffes de Rahan que m'a légué Pif, il y a fort longtemps...


----------



## Amok (15 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mon âme au diable, plus une couille, plus le colier de griffes de Rahan que m'a légué Pif, il y a fort longtemps...



Le collier de Rahan + un truc un peu sexuel et je peux t'entr'ouvrir la porte....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le collier de Rahan + un truc un peu sexuel et je peux t'entr'ouvrir la porte....



Hmmmmm... Ca demande réfléxion... :mouais: ... Précipitation est mère de cruelle désillusion 

Avec deux foireux dans votre genre, le poker ressemble à un jeu pour communiantes...


----------



## Patamach (15 Novembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> nan, je ne veux pas parler d'anelka !
> 
> mais je viens de me rendre compte que j'etait redevenu un bleu,
> bannissable à souhait par les malades de l'autre bar, celui des bas fonds...
> ...



Comprends rien a ce post ...


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Comprends rien a ce post ...


Tu es donc un être normal. Pas d'inquiétude. Nos forums sont comme les mondes d'H.P. Lovecraft. Plus tu en connais les règles, plus ta santé mentale est affectée. Regarde Bilbo.


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu es donc un être normal. Pas d'inquiétude. Nos forums sont comme les mondes d'H.P. Lovecraft. Plus tu en connais les règles, plus ta santé mentale est affectée. Regarde Bilbo.



J'ai toujours préféré Edgar Poe à Lovecraft, est-ce un délit puni de bannissement ?


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2005)

Nan. 
Mais on peut mélanger les deux. Comme dans La malédiction d'Arkham. Ou, pour revenir aux livres, dans La maison Usher ne chutera pas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours préféré Edgar Poe à Lovecraft, est-ce un délit puni de bannissement ?



Préférer??? Que non! Les deux ont illuminé à l'identique mon visage d'adolescent dénué d'acnée (Oui, j'ai toujours eu une très belle peau, très saine  )... Le bannissement ne pourrait être que le fait d'un modérateur obtu et chaffouin...


----------



## Amok (15 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Nan.



Mais si, mais si !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le bannissement ne pourrait être que le fait d'un modérateur obtu et chaffouin...



 

ça existe  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Préférer??? Que non! Les deux ont illuminé à l'identique mon visage d'adolescent dénué d'acnée (Oui, j'ai une très belle peau très saine  )... Le bannissement ne pourrait être que le fait d'un modérateur obtu et chaffouin...





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça existe  :rateau:



Non. Parce qu'on écrit "obtus" et "chafouin".


----------



## Amok (15 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça existe  :rateau:




Non, rien. Mais 6 minutes pour dégainer... C'est presque long, non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non. Parce qu'on écrit "obtus" et "chafouin".



Ouah l'aut' hé! C'est Carlos qui dit à Demis Roussos "T'es gros"!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu es donc un être normal. Pas d'inquiétude. Nos forums sont comme les mondes d'H.P. Lovecraft. Plus tu en connais les règles, plus ta santé mentale est affectée. Regarde Bilbo.



Oui mais non (© Alèm), lui est en pleine résilience et il l'a obtenue avec mention


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Le bannissement ne pourrait être que le fait d'un modérateur obtu et chaffouin...



Alors.. manuel du modérateur du bar à l'attention du chat... ouiiii... ouiiii.... ok.


Bon. Alors si j'ai bien compris, c'est là que je dois intervenir. C'est qui que j'fesse ?


----------



## dool (15 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Alors.. manuel du modérateur du bar à l'attention du chat... ouiiii... ouiiii.... ok.
> 
> 
> Bon. Alors si j'ai bien compris, c'est là que je dois intervenir. C'est qui que j'fesse ?


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Alors.. manuel du modérateur du bar à l'attention du chat... ouiiii... ouiiii.... ok.
> 
> 
> Bon. Alors si j'ai bien compris, c'est là que je dois intervenir. C'est qui que j'fesse ?



Ce ne sont que des utilisateurs misérables.©


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

>


Gourmande, va !!!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> mon visage d'adolescent dénué d'acnée (Oui, j'ai toujours eu une très belle peau, très saine


 
T'as pas confondu le destop et le biactol un jour?


----------



## l'Ahesse (15 Novembre 2005)

C'est de l'eau de javel corse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas confondu le destop et le biactol un jour?



Ah non, ça c'est ses potes du FLNC (*F*anatiques de *L*'utilisation de la *N*itro gli*C*érine) qui lui ont fait une farce, un jour, ils ont remplis l'intérieur de sa cagoule de superGlue© !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2005)

Heuuuuu!!! 'Zavez pas fini de vous payer ma fiole, gros nains?!?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Fait les tous péter PATOCH' !!!!


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Notre tableau noir ??
> Attends, je regarde. Hmm, voyons ,Patoch, cité p. 18, 43-46, 183, 197, 261. Pas mal.



Et moi je suis cité?


----------



## ficelle (16 Novembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je suis cité?



si tu as des sous !

j'ai pris soin de tout copier avant de m'exclure du mouvement !


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Novembre 2005)

oui dit le moi alors


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

jojoleretour ? Inconnu au bataillon. C'est un nioube ? 


Bon, ficelle, pour le salon des retraités, faut qu'on cause. Pas laisser tomber l'affaire !


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Novembre 2005)

un nioube ça veut dire quoi dans votre jargon?


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> un nioube ça veut dire quoi dans votre jargon?


Un nioube, c'est celui qui demande ce qu'est un nioube.   (c'est une définition du vénérable Dark Templar).


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un nioube, c'est celui qui demande ce qu'est un nioube.   (c'est une définition du vénérable Dark Templar).


Et si t'es fan t'as la version longue par rezba


----------



## N°6 (16 Novembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> un nioube ça veut dire quoi dans votre jargon?



Fais une recherche, tu devrais trouver pas mal de réponses...


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Novembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et si t'es fan t'as la version longue par rezba




Merci, c'est très instructif...     

(je sais à quoi m'en tenir :rateau: )


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2005)




----------



## N°6 (16 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>




jpmiss veut simplement dire par là que les nouveaux venus doivent procéder avec tact et bienveillance afin d'éviter autant que faire se peut quelque allusion pénible à l'incontinence chronique de certains vétérans...


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Novembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss veut simplement dire par là que les nouveaux venus doivent procéder avec tact et bienveillance afin d'éviter autant que faire se peut quelque allusion pénible à l'incontinence chronique de certains vétérans...




Je prend un parapluie??  :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (16 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ficelle, pour le salon des retraités, faut qu'on cause. Pas laisser tomber l'affaire !



ah oui, un salon rien qu'a nous pour se raconter toute nos expériences de vieux shnoks


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Pfiou... surtout Rezba, fais-en un salon privé.


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2005)

Mais bien sur mon pote que ce sera un salon privé. Un truc pour les anciens modos, où les encore en activité viendront payer leur verre, une fois qu'ils se seront essuyés les pieds.


----------



## ficelle (16 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



échantillons récoltés, analyse en cours...

tu veux les resultats à l'accueil, ou sous pli discret ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Je prend un parapluie??  :rateau:




non, un casque !!


----------



## N°6 (16 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> non, un cafffque !!



un quoi ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> échantillons récoltés, analyse en cours...
> 
> tu veux les resultats à l'accueil, ou sous pli discret ?



Je n'ai rien a cacher moi mÔssieur! Mes émonctoires brillent comme une boule a facettes au dessus du dance floor!


----------



## N°6 (16 Novembre 2005)

Avant, au moins, les vieux pouvaient se soulager au cercle, mais maintenant... :rateau:


----------



## dool (17 Novembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Avant, au moins, les vieux pouvaient se soulager au cercle, mais maintenant... :rateau:



....des couches !


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss veut simplement dire par là que les nouveaux venus doivent procéder avec tact et bienveillance afin d'éviter autant que faire se peut quelque allusion pénible à l'incontinence chronique de certains vétérans...



Mais de qui parle t'il


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mais de qui parle t'il




*Tout le monde sait*
que tu as un sanibroyeur intégré à ton armure


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Novembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> un nioube ça veut dire quoi dans votre jargon?



*Après Juju *
Jojo !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2005)

Ouais... ça réveille la tristesse qui est en toi...


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (20 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... ça réveille la tristesse qui est en toi...



et quoi d'autre?


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> et quoi d'autre?




Oulà, mieux vaut ne pas demander...


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (22 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Oulà, mieux vaut ne pas demander...




On peut plus être curieux?


----------



## rezba (5 Décembre 2005)

C'est rempli de nioubes ce fil. Ça égaye la retraite. 

Coucou ficelle!  :love:

Bon, à ce propos de mouton, j'ai causé de ça avant de partir. 


			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais bien sur mon pote que ce sera un salon privé. Un truc pour les anciens modos, où les encore en activité viendront payer leur verre, une fois qu'ils se seront essuyés les pieds.



Le dossier avance. Peut être plus vite que mes aides de l'ANVAR, qui sait ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est rempli de nioubes ce fil. Ça égaye la retraite.




*T'as un fusil-mitrailleur*
pour l'égayer encore plus ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est rempli de nioubes ce fil. Ça égaye la retraite.



Pfiouuuuuuu, rezba en *bleu*, çà fait tout drôle :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est rempli de nioubes ce fil. Ça égaye la retraite.



Bienvenue chez nous


----------



## ficelle (5 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est rempli de nioubes ce fil. Ça égaye la retraite.




c'est la retraite des chauves !

mais qui est le prochain sur la liste ?


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2005)

le prochain chauve sur la liste ?  euh benjamin ? :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (5 Décembre 2005)

Avec les années, je vais me sentir bien seul


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

rezba en bleu, ficelle avec un avatar 69    

je vais faire des droles des cauchemars moi cette nuit !!


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> rezba en bleu, ficelle avec un avatar 69
> 
> je vais faire des droles des cauchemars moi cette nuit !!




oubli pas le vibro dans le numéro de jalouse de décembre


----------



## ficelle (5 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> rezba en bleu, ficelle avec un avatar 69
> 
> je vais faire des droles des cauchemars moi cette nuit !!




si c'est vraiment drole, t'as même le droit de venir nous le raconter


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2005)

prochain sujet : "les nuits de tatav"


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Avec les années, je vais me sentir bien seul




désolé, je suis en mode "pause" !!


----------

